# Lamborghini Tractor R704 DT



## alexko (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi,:hello:
first of all I'm glad to be a member in this community and I salute all of you.

Last week I bought an Lamborghini tractor R704 DT, it has 4x4 and it's working great. Now I want to put on it the hydraulic differential, for the reversible plow. I need 2 hoses.
In the attach are 2 pictures : one with the hydraulic differential and one with the back of the tractor. I search online and I don't have any idea how to put them together to work.

If you have a manual i will be happy to pay for it, because I don't have any documentation.

Thank you,
Alex :hello:


----------

